
MH370 Pilot Flew a Suicide Route on His Home Simulator, Matching Final Flight - randomname2
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2016/07/mh370-pilot-flew-suicide-route-on-home-simulator.html?mid=twitter-share-di
======
greenyoda
The confident assertion in the headline is contradicted by one of the later
paragraphs:

 _" However, it’s not entirely clear that the recovered flight-simulator data
is conclusive. The differences between the simulated and actual flights are
significant, most notably in the final direction in which they were heading.
It’s possible that their overall similarities are coincidental — that Zaharie
didn't intend his simulator flight as a practice run but had merely decided to
fly someplace unusual."_

~~~
jakozaur
Yeah it looks another sensational header, but public don't know any details.
How many test flights did he performed on simulator?

If 100+ there will be always something close enough. On the map it looks like
the final path is off by at least few hundreds kilometers off.

~~~
TwoBit
Seriously? Those two paths are off by a few hundred KMs, but are nevertheless
very very similar.

~~~
ravingraven
Yeah, especially the beginning of the route, taken to avoid Malaysian
airspace. Why would someone do that in the simulator? Also, having practically
spent half of my free time flying around in FSX I can tell you, flying over
any ocean is boring, it's not something you do for fun. You fly over the ocean
to get somewhere.

